# Cleaning Equipment??



## barry (Apr 11, 2007)

What methods should be used to clean your winemaking equipment after use? Does rinsing it out with clean tap water clean good enough? Could you use dishsoap? I saw the thread on OxiClean, is this the best choice?


----------



## Caplan (Apr 11, 2007)

I use oxyclean to get rid of sediment stains/labels in hard to clean glass storage items (i.e. carboys and bottles). I find plastic buckets/hosing/fittings are easier to clean by hand washing (examining for potential contamination/leaks of course). 

I rinse well, dry them and store. 

ALL items then need to be sanitized again before use.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 11, 2007)

Also depending on how long stored & where stored, you may wish to clean again before sanitizing.

Steve


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2007)

is cleaning with soap and water (and brush for carboys) then rinsing with sulfite solution sufficient?


----------

